# Nremt-b



## DUSTIN09 (Jan 7, 2012)

hi guys im recently new to the forum, as a member. i read alot of articles before i actually joined. and i saw alot of nremt-b articles soooo i just wanted to put in my 2 cents about the nremt-b.

1. it shouldn't be that hard if you know your material. study but dont cram if you dont know it by now u wont learn it in 3 days

2. dont stress your self out its just another test.

3. it always falls back to the basics

4. look at the answers see if any of them have to do with c-spine or abc's 

i did all this and passed my first time. good luck i hope this helps


----------



## KyleG (Jan 8, 2012)

DUSTIN09 said:


> hi guys im recently new to the forum, as a member. i read alot of articles before i actually joined. and i saw alot of nremt-b articles soooo i just wanted to put in my 2 cents about the nremt-b.
> 
> 1. it shouldn't be that hard if you know your material. study but dont cram if you dont know it by now u wont learn it in 3 days
> 
> ...



5.Don't over think the questions

6.Go Pee Before you test 

7.Get there early and relax in the Parking lot before the test

8.The answers that state 'Treat the patient with respect' is usually a good choice

Just thought I would add another 2 cents. 

Oh and I also passed first try


----------



## rob85635 (Jan 8, 2012)

KyleG said:


> Oh and I also passed first try



Congrats!


----------



## KyleG (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## DUSTIN09 (Jan 8, 2012)

those are also helpful!!!! thak you


----------



## Blake (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah definitely just go in there confident. Dont let the questions trick you always remember ABC'S!!!!! it will never fail you i promise. I strongly believe if you know it u know it and like he said your not gonna learn it in a couple hours however i skimmed threw my book the night before and reread things here and there to refresh my memory. I passed first time. I did not know if i passed i was very worried but abc's and what u learn in class will get you threw it.


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Jan 18, 2012)

this thread is reassuring. i take the test on Tuesday and for the past 3 weeks or so have been studying on and off, just refreshing myself. i have been studying my study guide, class homework, and notes. i have not been cramming or studying too intensely. hope ill do ok?


----------



## nwhitney (Jan 18, 2012)

griffithsgriffin said:


> i have not been cramming or studying too intensely. hope ill do ok?



Good.  I would suggest to not touch anything EMS related the day before, I know it's hard but try.  No alcohol the night before.

I see you're just across the river from me.  Where did you go for your Basic?  What state are you wanting to get certified Oregon or Washington?

Good Luck!


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Jan 18, 2012)

nwhitney said:


> Good.  I would suggest to not touch anything EMS related the day before, I know it's hard but try.  No alcohol the night before.
> 
> I see you're just across the river from me.  Where did you go for your Basic?  What state are you wanting to get certified Oregon or Washington?
> 
> Good Luck!



I got my basic at the NorthWest Regional Training Center in Vancouver. Really enjoyed my time there. After I pass the NREMT exam, I will probably get certified in Oregon. I have been talking with HR at MetroWest and they're gonna give me an interview once i have my Oregon cert. Who do you work for? Any advice you have for this area? What state to work, etc?


----------



## nwhitney (Jan 18, 2012)

griffithsgriffin said:


> I got my basic at the NorthWest Regional Training Center in Vancouver. Really enjoyed my time there. After I pass the NREMT exam, I will probably get certified in Oregon. I have been talking with HR at MetroWest and they're gonna give me an interview once i have my Oregon cert. Who do you work for? Any advice you have for this area? What state to work, etc?



I work for a school here in Portland in the EMT department.  Currently working towards getting into medic school.  I can't really say which state would be better to work for as I don't know much about Washington but from what I hear Oregon has a fairly broad scope compared to other states.  Not sure if that's true.  The pay isn't great but that is common.  If you want to work in Portland for an ambulance company then you have to be a paramedic as they don't hire basics.  Outside of Portland it's easier to get picked up as a basic.  Checkout Central City Concern in Portland.  They are a non-profit and run a sobering facility and hire basics.  I know a few people that work there and really like it.  Might be some good experience.  I also have some friends that work for MetroWest and seem to like it so far.  MetroWest also owns some ambulance companies on the Oregon coast and I think the pay is a little better.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 18, 2012)

nwhitney said:


> I work for a school here in Portland in the EMT department.  Currently working towards getting into medic school.  I can't really say which state would be better to work for as I don't know much about Washington but from what I hear Oregon has a fairly broad scope compared to other states.  Not sure if that's true.  The pay isn't great but that is common.  If you want to work in Portland for an ambulance company then you have to be a paramedic as they don't hire basics.  Outside of Portland it's easier to get picked up as a basic.  Checkout Central City Concern in Portland.  They are a non-profit and run a sobering facility and hire basics.  I know a few people that work there and really like it.  Might be some good experience.  I also have some friends that work for MetroWest and seem to like it so far. * MetroWest also owns some ambulance companies on the Oregon coast and I think the pay is a little better.*



This is true, I believe that a couple of their companies on the coast may be hiring at this time, but I cannot confirm that. As far as I know, if there are openings they would be on the wheelchair division or part time on the ambulance side of things. 

As for MetroWest up in Washington county, chances are you would be starting out in their wheelchair division and then might be able to pickup some shifts on the ambulance on occasion.


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Jan 18, 2012)

nwhitney said:


> I work for a school here in Portland in the EMT department.  Currently working towards getting into medic school.  I can't really say which state would be better to work for as I don't know much about Washington but from what I hear Oregon has a fairly broad scope compared to other states.  Not sure if that's true.  The pay isn't great but that is common.  If you want to work in Portland for an ambulance company then you have to be a paramedic as they don't hire basics.  Outside of Portland it's easier to get picked up as a basic.  Checkout Central City Concern in Portland.  They are a non-profit and run a sobering facility and hire basics.  I know a few people that work there and really like it.  Might be some good experience.  I also have some friends that work for MetroWest and seem to like it so far.  MetroWest also owns some ambulance companies on the Oregon coast and I think the pay is a little better.



Cant tell you how much I appreciate your advice. I honestly have never heard of Central City Concern. I know some EMT's that get work at Cooper's Detox in Portland, but the pay is terrible. I will look into MetroWest's Coastal ambulances. I don't mind relocating within reason (70 miles or so). I too want to go to medic school, but would like to make sure I enjoy the work first while doing EMT work for 6 months or so. plus, I have heard that it is sometimes possible for ambulances to help out with medic school if there is a solid working relationship. Not sure on that, though. What school do you work for? I hear colleges hire EMT's, but the pay is some of the worst in the industry.


----------



## nwhitney (Jan 18, 2012)

griffithsgriffin said:


> Cant tell you how much I appreciate your advice. I honestly have never heard of Central City Concern. I know some EMT's that get work at Cooper's Detox in Portland, but the pay is terrible. I will look into MetroWest's Coastal ambulances. I don't mind relocating within reason (70 miles or so). I too want to go to medic school, but would like to make sure I enjoy the work first while doing EMT work for 6 months or so. plus, I have heard that it is sometimes possible for ambulances to help out with medic school if there is a solid working relationship. Not sure on that, though. What school do you work for? I hear colleges hire EMT's, but the pay is some of the worst in the industry.



Are you thinking of Hooper's?  Hooper's and Central City Concern are the same thing.  I work for Portland Community College.


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Jan 18, 2012)

nwhitney said:


> Are you thinking of Hooper's?  Hooper's and Central City Concern are the same thing.  I work for Portland Community College.



Yes, Hooper's is what I am thinking of. How do you like working at PCC? Are you going through PCC for the medic program?


----------



## nwhitney (Jan 18, 2012)

griffithsgriffin said:


> Yes, Hooper's is what I am thinking of. How do you like working at PCC? Are you going through PCC for the medic program?



I love working for PCC.  I'm currently working on my prereqs for medic school.  I'll apply to all 3 medic programs here in Portland and see where I get in.


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Jan 18, 2012)

nwhitney said:


> I love working for PCC.  I'm currently working on my prereqs for medic school.  I'll apply to all 3 medic programs here in Portland and see where I get in.



let's see, PCC, OHSU, and...what's the 3rd school?


----------



## nwhitney (Jan 18, 2012)

griffithsgriffin said:


> let's see, PCC, OHSU, and...what's the 3rd school?



NCTI is the 3rd.  They're partnered with AMR.  I think they have the same parent company but I could be wrong.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 18, 2012)

AMR owns NCTI, but from what I've seen so far they don't really have much if any involvment in how the school is run.


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Jan 18, 2012)

alright so like ive said, the past 3 weeks ill study a few days a week for 30-40mns, and starting today ive been studying much more. take the nremt exam this coming tuesday. all of the free practice tests ive taken i have scored between 60-80 %. not happy about this. can anyone tell me hot topics to study?? im basically going thru class notes and textbooks. i know i need to get more familiar with cardio and shock, other than that not sure what else to do. i feel my study efforts are pretty good, but just not feeling confident enough overall :wacko:


----------



## nwhitney (Jan 18, 2012)

griffithsgriffin said:


> alright so like ive said, the past 3 weeks ill study a few days a week for 30-40mns, and starting today ive been studying much more. take the nremt exam this coming tuesday. all of the free practice tests ive taken i have scored between 60-80 %. not happy about this. can anyone tell me hot topics to study?? im basically going thru class notes and textbooks. i know i need to get more familiar with cardio and shock, other than that not sure what else to do. i feel my study efforts are pretty good, but just not feeling confident enough overall :wacko:



Well you need to know it all.  Focus on the areas you know you are struggling with.  One method that really helps me is when I have to explain or teach the material to someone else.  Have you checked out www.emtb.com?  They have some pretty good practice tests.  

The questions on the NREMT suck and you may think to yourself "What the hell?! We never learned this in class!"  Don't stress instead take a deep breath and figure out what the question is REALLY asking.  Often the questions are simple and come down to Scene Safety and the ABC's or I think it's CAB now.  Don't over think the questions.  Read the questions in the entirety, figure out what they are really asking, read all of the answers and by this point you should be able to eliminate 1-2 answers as being incorrect.  From what I remember there aren't always answers that are black & white you may have to choose the most correct answer or the least suckiest answer.  Look for qualifiers such as "always, never & except" those are good clues.

Do you have classmates that you can get together with to prepare?


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Jan 19, 2012)

nwhitney said:


> Well you need to know it all.  Focus on the areas you know you are struggling with.  One method that really helps me is when I have to explain or teach the material to someone else.  Have you checked out www.emtb.com?  They have some pretty good practice tests.
> 
> The questions on the NREMT suck and you may think to yourself "What the hell?! We never learned this in class!"  Don't stress instead take a deep breath and figure out what the question is REALLY asking.  Often the questions are simple and come down to Scene Safety and the ABC's or I think it's CAB now.  Don't over think the questions.  Read the questions in the entirety, figure out what they are really asking, read all of the answers and by this point you should be able to eliminate 1-2 answers as being incorrect.  From what I remember there aren't always answers that are black & white you may have to choose the most correct answer or the least suckiest answer.  Look for qualifiers such as "always, never & except" those are good clues.
> 
> Do you have classmates that you can get together with to prepare?



Thanks for the advice mate! My biggest worry are the black and white questions where there is one obvious answer. Usually these are anatomy related. Oh and thanks for linking that web site! Seems like a good practice exam. I lately have been doing study quizzes during the day, and reading over notes and my book at night


----------

